
Ask HN: What are the recruitment tools/plugins used by startups? - himanshuy
Hiring good talent is hard at startups. Recruiters have to many hats to get their job done. What are the tools&#x2F;plugins they to make their life easier?
======
Peroni
I implement workable.com at every single company I work/consult with. It's
insanely easy to use, incredibly intuitive and makes life so much easier for
everyone involved in the hiring process.

I despise LinkedIn however it's still the largest database of professionals
out there so I pay for a 'recruiter lite' account which is quite useful.

connectifier.com/search is great for saving time in trying to extract an
individuals contact info.

Gild.com is insanely expensive but a decent investment if you're hiring a
significant number of people.

gender-decoder.katmatfield.com is a wonderful (free) resource to help you
ensure your job adverts are using universally appealing language.

charliehr.com is a great, lite-HR system that allows you to manage all of your
documentation, holidays and payroll details in one place, and it's free.

twiangulate.com/search/ is quite useful for discovering potentially
interesting people on twitter.

------
janbernhart
We can post a list of 100 tools but, but what works for you depends a bit on
what part you exactly find hard. Can you elaborate on the challenges you face?

------
brianchu
In terms of ATS's (Applicant Tracking Systems), I've heard lots of recruiters
like lever.co

------
aprdm
www.hackerrank.com they just send a link for a test there

